# Ongoing diarrhea...food allergy?



## Sir Bear (Mar 9, 2012)

Bear has had diarrhea since the day we got him at 9 weeks all the way to now. ( 15 weeks) He's seen two different vets and both are pretty clueless as to what the problem is. The only other symptoms I can think to mention is he regularly doesn't finish his Royal Canin GSD puppy food (he's also been on Evo Turkey and Chicken Small bites and Innova large breed puppy, both of which he loved but the diarrhea was still there) and he's pretty thin. Otherwise he seems like a happy, normal pup. 

He has had 4 fecals and all came back fine. We've tried switching foods and Fortiflora, but he picks at his food a lot so I'm not really sure if the powder is even getting in his system that much. I'm starting to get worried that he has a real health issue here. As many times as we've been to the vet they just keep telling me to "watch it"...there's no way having diarrhea for 6 weeks is normal.

Since the vets seem clueless and we can't afford another vet trip until next paycheck I need advice from you all. Anyone else have a similar issue and how did you fix it? I'm thinking it might be a chicken allergy? Thanks in advance for the advice, we appreciate it!


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Has the pup had actual diarrhea or just mushy poop? If it is actual diarrhea, I'd get a second opinion. What parasites have been tested for? Tested for SIBO or EPI? 

If it's just mushy then have you tried resting the gut at all and then a bland diet? Resting would be fasting for 24 hours and then some boiled chicken or beef (organic if you can) and rice for a meal or two. This helps the belly to rest. Pick a kibble and stick with it. 

Most dogs aren't allergic to chicken but they do have problems with all the hormones, preservatives and other things that are in the chicken of most dog food companies.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear that, poop baby so young. You should really get him tested for EPI and SIBO to make sure and rule that out, other than that food allergy, be careful of what your using for treats too. Hope you find an answer fast.


----------

